#ubuntu-bd 2011-09-13
<Tuhin> Hi all
<Tuhin> anyone awake?
<jayanta> hi Tuhin
<jayanta> anything else?
<Tuhin> hi jayanta 
<Tuhin> u live in BD?
<Tuhin> i used AVRO phonetics keyboard sometime ago but now can't remember how to change the keyboard layout in Linux
<jayanta> ctl+space bar
<Tuhin> ধন্যবাদ :)
<jayanta> if you install Avro in scim
<Tuhin>  :)
<jayanta> আর কোনো সাহায্য?
<Tuhin> i m on Mint10 (based on Ubuntu10.10)
<Tuhin> thats it :)
<Tuhin> আপনি কোথায় থাকেন?
<jayanta> আমি উবুন্টুতে থাকি@@
<Tuhin> হুমমম
<jayanta> বাসা কলিকাতায়
<Tuhin> আমি ঢাকায় থাকি
<Tuhin> tarunno bhai dont come here anymore?
<Tuhin> i didn't see him for sometime
<jayanta> সফটওয়্যার মুক্তি দিবস – ২০১১” তে বাংলাদেশে উৎসব আয়োজন হয়েছে শুনেছে নিশ্চই
<Tuhin> nah
<Tuhin> abba was sick
<jayanta> সেকি???
<Tuhin> was busy with him running to hospitals
<jayanta> ও! তিনি এখিন কেমন আছেন?
<Tuhin> i stayed at hospital about 1 months
<Tuhin> he is fine now by the grace of almighty
<Tuhin> i was away from computers for about 2 months
<jayanta> আমি দূঃক্ষিত তুহিন, আশা করি তিনি আরও ভালো হয়ে উঠবেন
<Tuhin> now when tried to type bangla , i can't remember how to switch keyboard 
<jayanta> ctl+space     @@
<Tuhin> i used to switch manually last  2 weeks
<Tuhin> yes thanks for reminding 
<Tuhin> so tell me about the Software mukti dibosh 2011
<Tuhin> any website?
<Tuhin> i didnt get much sleep when i stayed at hospital with my father, it seems i had some memory loss....
<jayanta> http://bit.ly/sfd-2011-bd
<jayanta> http://www.fossbd.org/index.php/19-sample-data-articles/joomla/35-professionals
<jayanta> http://toshazed.wordpress.com/
<Tuhin> thanks i m visiting the sites
<Tuhin> r u one of the organizers?
<jayanta> oh! no! I am just linux lover
<Tuhin> yea me too
<Tuhin> i m using linux about 99.99 % time since January
<jayanta> thank you, please continue....
<Tuhin> which Linux u r using?
<Tuhin> which version?
<jayanta> Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal 
<Tuhin> hmm
<jayanta> and other part I am wikimedian, specially Bengali Wikipedia ##
<Tuhin> most doesn't like that version
<Tuhin> ok
<Tuhin> how is that ubuntu version to u ?
<jayanta> ok so so
<Tuhin> i DLed Mint10 and tried in live mode , then i liked it  and installed 
<Tuhin> now i cant leave it to install newer version  :)
<jayanta> ok as u wish
<jayanta> I have never tried mint
<Tuhin> did u use any other distro?
<Tuhin> Mint is improved on Ubuntu
<jayanta> Fedora
<Tuhin> Try Mint 11
<jayanta> sometimes... I am thinking to shift to Fedora 15
<Tuhin> hmm the reason?
<Tuhin> i only hear people sayign good aboumt Debian, Arch , CrunchBang, Slackware etc
<jayanta> because I am basically Fedora user from 2004
<Tuhin> hmm u r expert linx user then
<Tuhin> experts dont usually like ubuntu/fedora
#ubuntu-bd 2011-09-15
<rezbd> গতকাল লুবুন্টু ১১.০৪ ইন্সটল করলাম। ভাল লাগছে। দারূণ ফাস্ট।
#ubuntu-bd 2015-09-09
<meeky> hlw fellas
<meeky> first irc of me
#ubuntu-bd 2015-09-11
<nirjhor> all bot?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-12
<RemonShai> hi friend's
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai ! how are you?
<Kilos> helloo bd peeps
<RemonShai> alhamdulillah , I'm fine
<RemonShai> you...?
<RemonShai>  Kilos, I'm in ....
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<RemonShai>  Kilos  , hi
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<pavlushka> RemonShai: what you are in?
<Kilos> hows pavlushka today
<pavlushka> I am good Kilos ! thanks :)
<RemonShai> pavlushka , here ;)
<pavlushka> Kilos: how is the weather in your place?
<Kilos> raining pavlushka 
<Kilos> every day
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> and cold
<walrider> damn 
<walrider> Nahiyan: wc 
<walrider> eid mubarak 
<Nahiyan> hey
<Nahiyan> u2
<walrider> ty 
<walrider> channel announcement need some decoration \
<Nahiyan> is it eid? i don't think it's eid. thought it was on 13th
<walrider> tomorrow 
<Nahiyan> yep yep
<pavlushka> welcome abhra!
<pavlushka> abhra: how is it going?
<abhra> শুভসন্ধ্যা pavlushka 
<abhra> id mubarak
<pavlushka> abhra: Its Eid :)
<abhra> :)
<abhra> ok
<abhra> eid mubarak
<pavlushka> abhra: thank you :)
<pavlushka> abhra: এবং শুভসন্ধা :)
<abhra> ধন্যবাদ
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> abhra: কেমন আছেন, কি রকম যাচ্ছে দিনকাল?
<abhra> চলছে একরকম
<abhra> আর আপনার?
<pavlushka> abhra: সেটা মন্দ না, চড়াই উৎড়াই এর চেয়ে :)
<pavlushka> abhra: আমি একটু ক্লান্ত, তবে ভাল আছি, ধন্যবাদ :)
<abhra> ক্লান্ত কেন? শরীর খারাপ নাকি?
<pavlushka> abhra: নাহ, ভেজাইল্লা কাজ একটাই যতেষ্ট
<pavlushka> মনকে ক্লা্ন্ত করে দেবার জন্য]
<abhra> hmm
<pavlushka-> so, power down, uff
<abhra> :(
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-13
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak Every one :) \o/
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak every one !  :) \o/
<pavlushka> hello tareq !
<tareq> hello pavlushka
<tareq> Eid Mubarak
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-14
<pavlushka> Morning Every one :)
<pavlushka> Morning Nahiyan :) and Eid Mubarak !
<Nahiyan> yo
<sk_> hello everyone :)
<dipraw> back after a long time!!
<dipraw> eid mubarak to everyone!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-15
<asphya> Hello Guys!
<asphya> Anyone live?
<prks> hello bhai
<walrider> yes 
<walrider> wait a sec 
<prks> next step
<prks> ok
<walrider> go this link :  https://goo.gl/GbrNq5
<walrider> click the magnet url as screenshot 
<walrider> and then look at the 2nd screenshot that i sent 
<prks> ok
<walrider> anybody up ??
<walrider> QA: coffee please 
<QA> walrider: There isn't a pot on
<walrider> QA: :(
<QA> walrider: What?
<Nahiyan> me
<walrider> i got a real ip connection 
<walrider> willing to host a small tiny server 
<walrider> as its my hobby xD 
<walrider> i need idea 
<walrider> Nahiyan: bro 
<Nahiyan> yo
<Nahiyan> I got a VPS
<Nahiyan> host a website
<Nahiyan> & game server
<walrider> cant host from my laptop 
<walrider> website 
<walrider> can host that 
<walrider> gameserver i can host 
<walrider> counter strike source or 1.6 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-16
<pavlushka-> Hello everyone!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-18
<zaki> hello guys..! 
<zaki> wb dipraw
<dipraw_> QA coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
#ubuntu-bd 2017-09-12
<roxy117> as salamu alykum 
<roxy117> room 
<roxy117> How r u paval vhai ?
#ubuntu-bd 2017-09-15
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell roxy117 to register his nick by "/msg nickserv register some_password email"
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when roxy117 is around.
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-12
<Brainstorm> 🌏 भूकंप? Earthquake? M5~ estimated tremor, with 7 reports, 1 early, expected every 5 years, occurred 1 minute ago (04:51:29 UTC), during daytime, Mendipathar, Meghalaya, India (25.95, 90.67) ± 32 km likely felt 110 km away (in Goalpara, Barpeta, Dhubri, Dudhnai…) by 360000 people → https://twitter.com/statuses/1039738322250330114 [... want %more?]
<pavlushka> Brainstorm: missed an Earthquake alert
<pavlushka> .Brainstorm
<pavlushka> u-la-la: 
<Brainstorm> 🏠 भूकंप! Earthquake! Yellow alert: 5.5 Mb tremor, with 12 reports, expected every 18 years, occurred 11 minutes ago (04:50:46 UTC), during daytime, Assam, India (26.06, 90.2) ± 31 km likely felt 140 km away (in Dhubri, Goalpara, রংপুর, Barpeta…) by 660300 people → http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=712410 [... want %more?]
<pavlushka> .ping
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Try: "/ctcp u-la-la ping" or simply "u-la-la!"
<pavlushka> "u-la-la!"
<pavlushka> "u-la-la"
<pavlushka> u-la-la!
<u-la-la> pavlushka!
<Brainstorm> 🌏 ভূমিকম্প? Earthquake? M5~ estimated tremor, with 6 reports, 2 early, expected every 6 years, occurred 48 minutes ago (05:12:57 UTC), during daytime, Danthbhanga, Rangpur Division, Bangladesh (25.63, 89.81) ± 54 km likely felt 130 km away (in জামালপুর, রংপুর, Dhubri, Birampur…) by 2.8 million people → [... want %more?]
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-13
<pavlushka> Tuhin:  o/
<Tuhin> hi pavel
<u-la-la> Tuhin: 21 Apr 19:37Z <pavlushka> tell Tuhin to check https://twitter.com/BDeshbot
<pavlushka> Hello
<Tuhin> how r u doing
<pavlushka> Tuhin: doing just good and you?
<Tuhin> i m okay
<zaki> hello Tuhin 
<zaki> :)
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<Tuhin> hi
<Tuhin> Belated Eid Mubarak 
<pavlushka> ha ha ha, yes Eid Mubarak
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> Eid Mubarak :) 
<zaki> আর কোন উপলক্ষ নেই!! 
<Tuhin> actually opened IRC after v long time
<zaki> oh. 
<pavlushka> Good night Tuhin 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-15
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> pavlushka, hei 
<pavlushka> zaki: be here until I return :p
<zaki> where are you going? :D 
<zaki> okay I will be here . 
<pavlushka> wb zaki 
<zaki> pavlushka, electricity problem :3 
<pavlushka> zaki: -.^
<pavlushka> Tuhin: o/
<Tuhin> o/
<Tuhin> hi 
<Tuhin> how r u doing
<pavlushka> Tuhin: doing good, thanks
<Tuhin> u live in rangpur or sylhet ?
<Tuhin> how is the tea garden running
<pavlushka> Tuhin: good, in Rangpur region
<pavlushka> zaki: anything up?
<zaki> hello Tuhin 
<zaki> pavlushka, watching Cricket 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: So you are from windows I guess 
<Tuhin> yes win10
<pavlushka> zaki: oh I was about to ask you that ha ha
<zaki> on web 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: and in linux, you endorse Mint, right?
<Tuhin> Yes
<Tuhin> what abt u all
<Tuhin> tried manjaro?
<pavlushka> I am all all GNU/Linux
<Tuhin>  tried manjaro?
<pavlushka> a laptop, a desktop, 2 RPI3s, running Lubuntu, Parabola, raspbian and mate bionic
<Tuhin> hmm
<Tuhin> what u do in all these same time?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: parabola is a arch derivative, no didn't tried Manjaro coz I don't need help to configure Arch
<Tuhin> i was wondering if i should try raspberry pi
<Tuhin> manjaro in now at top at distrowatch
<pavlushka> Tuhin: you should
<Tuhin> it took number 1 position from mint
<pavlushka> Tuhin: still, I can configure Arch :p
<Tuhin> what u do in pi?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: u-la-la is hosted on a pi
<pavlushka> Tuhin: tinkering
<pavlushka> sometimes
<Tuhin> hm bot
<Tuhin> tinkering?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: yeah, sometimes
<zaki> pavlushka, I never Used Mint 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: like Mate Bionic is not for RPI3 yet but I updated to that
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I tried even arch on pi, and android too
<Tuhin> which is better according to u guysl debian/arch/ubuntu
<pavlushka> Tuhin: really, each one has its purpose, they are great in their own right
<Tuhin> hey zaki enjoying th ematch 
<zaki> ha. 
<Tuhin> hm, i was wondering if i should try manjaro 
<Tuhin> how Rasp can be ysefull to me
<Tuhin> can i make it control some relays with Pi easily ?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: it could be a second pc to you without the second pc cost
<Tuhin> rasp pi costs about 3600 tk
<Tuhin> i have couple spare PCs
<zaki> Tuhin, Without that transparent case?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: you can test everything before applying it to your work machine almost if your work machine is linux one
<Tuhin> can i make it control some relays with Pi easily ?
<Tuhin> zaki yes i think
<Tuhin> i asked th price at a shop, didnt open the box
<pavlushka> Tuhin: if you need a single service running all the time, you can use a RPI to do that istead of a real resource hungry machine
<Tuhin> i need pi/arduino to keep record of how long a Relay was turned On
<pavlushka> Tuhin: sorry I didn't get you
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I dont know what you are meaning by a relay
<Tuhin> relay is used to turn on electrical stuff on/off
<Tuhin> arduino can control relays
<Tuhin> I need arduino/rasp to show how long a relay was ON position
<pavlushka> Tuhin: and yes, you can, RPI has those GPIO specially for
<pavlushka> pavlushka: I never tried tgough
<pavlushka> s/tgough/though
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: pavlushka: I never tried though
<Tuhin> hm la la
<Tuhin> pi can run Lubuntu?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: technically, yes
<Tuhin> slow i guess
<Tuhin> zaki u used pi?
<zaki> Yes 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: it can run mate, so lxde would be faster than that
<zaki> 2 friend and a RPI :D 
<Tuhin> mate on ubuntu?
<pavlushka> lol @ zaki 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: yes
<Tuhin> what u do in ur Rasp?
<zaki> pavlushka, lxde is okay 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: hobby, will do something someday, lol
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I love small things
<Tuhin> good hobby
<Tuhin> where did u buy it from?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: local shop
<Tuhin> BD tech shops sells stuff overpriced
<Tuhin> at rangpur? how much ? which model
<pavlushka> Tuhin: RPI3B
<Tuhin> zaki where u live?
<zaki> এখান থেকে নিছি https://store.roboticsbd.com/
<u-la-la> [ Robotics Bangladesh - RoboticsBD Store ] - https://store.roboticsbd.com
<zaki> Chittagong :)
<zaki> I see Raspberry Pi 3 Model B+ is available now there 
<Tuhin> ok, tell me what new tech stuff u guys have been trying recently
<Tuhin> yes they r asking 200tk more than what I saw at a shop at stadium market @ dhaka
<Tuhin> maybe i can get for less if i look at other shops+bargain
<zaki> Tuhin you from Rangpur? 
<Tuhin> living in dhaka
<Tuhin> from noakhali
<Tuhin> never lived at noakhali though, sometimes i visit 
<zaki> hei RemonShai 
<zaki> Bangladesh doing great 
<RemonShai> আপনারা আছেন তাহলে !
<zaki> RemonShai, হাল চাল কি? 
<RemonShai> সিনেমা দেখতেছি।
<Tuhin> what font is that
<Tuhin> cant read
<Tuhin> Hi RemonShai 
<RemonShai> hi Tuhin , 
<Tuhin> where r u from
<pavlushka> Tuhin: Bengali writing, you dont have that support as it looks like
<RemonShai> Tangail, BD
<Tuhin> hm
<Tuhin> i have avro and BIJOY INSTALLED IN WIN10
<RemonShai> ow
<zaki> Tuhin, I was asking RemonShai about 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: can't help you on that :p
<RemonShai> Tuhin: from ??
<zaki> :D 
<Tuhin> noakhali, living in Dhaka
<RemonShai> ow,
<pavlushka> Tuhin: but I guess you have to have Bengali local support installed for that in regional settings or language settings may be
<Tuhin> ok
<zaki> Regional Setting 
<Tuhin> yes i saw bengali support
<pavlushka> in winxp, it was called "complex script"
<Tuhin> yes i will add bengali
<Tuhin>  what new tech stuff u guys have been trying recently
<pavlushka> Tuhin: ask RemonShai , he is using Manjaro
<Tuhin> hm , how is manjaro? i was asking abt manjaro to pavlushka 
<RemonShai> ow, that's great.... any problem Tuhin ?
<Tuhin> no, i wanted to kow which is easier? mint or manjaro
<RemonShai> manjaro is simply good. but easier mint.
<Tuhin> easy= evthing already configured 
<RemonShai> both...
<Tuhin> why u r using manjaro
<Tuhin> it have support of all kind of apps?
<RemonShai> nothing special .
<RemonShai> yes, why not..
<Tuhin> in mint its v easy to install apps
<Tuhin> is it the same in manjaro
<RemonShai> yes
<RemonShai> no... manjaro is few difficult...
<Tuhin> ok. when i read manjaro is based on aech, i thought it must be for advanced users
<Tuhin> then i read its for new users too
<RemonShai> yea, that's true...
<Tuhin> arch*
<RemonShai> great....
<Tuhin> will give it a try
<RemonShai> yea...
<Tuhin> what other technical stuff u all work on? electronics etc?
<RemonShai> arch is not easy to install....
<Tuhin> majaro made it easier like mint i guess
<RemonShai> a little....
<RemonShai> what are u using now ? Tuhin 
<Tuhin> Win10  :D used Mint before
<pavlushka> Tuhin: zaki does
<Tuhin> ok
<Tuhin> any here tried/thought about making/buying 3D printer
<RemonShai> n/p
<zaki> Tuhin, Once I tried to control an online ups using SNMP. 
<zaki> and that's require SNMP card 
<zaki> like this 
<zaki> http://www.deltapowersolutions.com/en/mcis/mini-snmp-card.php
<u-la-la> [ Mini-SNMP Card for UPS Connectivity - DELTA ] - http://www.deltapowersolutions.com
<zaki> Tuhin, Thought about making one. someday :P 
<Tuhin> ok
<zaki> dinner time 
<pavlushka> wiat what? it was zaki's dinner time why Remonshai quit?
 * pavlushka kidding
<zaki> ha ha :D
<zaki> u-la-la, wb
<zaki> :D 
<pavlushka> u-la-la!
<u-la-la> pavlushka!
<zaki> u-la-la!
<u-la-la> zaki!
<zaki> oh my 
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<zaki> BD won by 137 run 
<pavlushka> zaki: \o/ we won ^^
<zaki> yeah, 
<zaki> Good Night :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-16
<pavlushka> wb zaki 
<pavlushka> wb zaki 
<zaki> ty pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: have you though about it, https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=19204
<u-la-la> [ Web interface - IP Config - Raspberry Pi Forums ] - https://www.raspberrypi.org
<pavlushka> ever?
<pavlushka> zaki: which every router has with an underlying GNU/Linux system or BSD
<pavlushka> talking about the web interface
<zaki> Interesting 
<zaki> pavlushka, they are making it complicated ? 
<zaki> I Think 
<pavlushka> zaki: so what is the simple one?
<pavlushka> zaki: and yes, to me, a little
<zaki> How about webmin?
<pavlushka> lets see
<zaki> and can do even more with webmin not just ipconfig 
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah could be, I am trying a new one, https://www.ispconfig.org/
<u-la-la> [ ISPConfig Hosting Control Panel ] - https://www.ispconfig.org
<zaki> tried that demo 
<zaki> ispconfig
<zaki> pavlushka, how far?
<pavlushka> zaki: need to configure mysql-server first to setup ispconfig
<zaki> pavlushka, found this https://www.instructables.com/id/Adding-Webmin-to-manage-a-Raspberry-Pi/
<u-la-la> [ Adding Webmin to Manage a Raspberry Pi: 14 Steps (with Pictures) ] - https://www.instructables.com
<zaki> should be lighter
<zaki> pavlushka, good night 
<pavlushka> night
#ubuntu-bd 2019-09-09
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
